# Blue splash/tricolor



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have not showed anything for a long time from my blue splash/tricolor lines, but here are some recent photos


----------



## TheFabumouse (Jun 1, 2013)

They're adorable!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh I love the 6th one down!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

SO beautiful!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful mice


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

they are gorgeous!


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

Aw they are beautiful mice.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

wow they are beautiful, love number 5 and 6 <3


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

blue splash /tricolor are absolutely adorable well done.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Ermergerd, I am in LOVE. They are absolutely stunning!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh my goodness... Absolutely adorable!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are beautiful


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Its great seeing pictures of blue splashed! Ive been considering breeding some as I have only ever had splashed in black, choc, dove, or champagne.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the blue ones as well.


----------

